

Indie developer wants to fix game discovery with $1.2M in funding - aakour
http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/25/shark-punch-raises-1-2m-to-fix-game-discovery-with-its-playfield-community-platform/

======
aakour
Jiri from Shark Punch here. We had some issues with signups in the first hour,
but it's all been fixed now.

Would appreciate you giving it a shot!

